# Day at the fishing hole



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Took Beau and Takoda to the local fishing hole today for a walk and to scope out what kind of fishing we can do since it's starting to get warmer and I must say they did enjoy it 

And yes Takoda is actually a WHITE dog, I totally forgot she was up until I bathed her today....I always thought she had a hint of orange or yellow


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

How's Beau doing in his new pen...still good? He's so adorable.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Takoda's leash is pretty cool! Looks like a nice place to walk the doggies.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

beautiful pictures and your dogs are lovely too!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like they had lots of fun


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

frogdog said:


> How's Beau doing in his new pen...still good? He's so adorable.


He's doing great and yes he still loves his pen!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Takoda's leash is pretty cool! Looks like a nice place to walk the doggies.


Thanks it came from Still Water Kennels....I have QUITE a few of his products and HIGHLY recommended him since he makes stuff for APBT's


----------

